# Electric Kayak?



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Here is an interesting site if your thinking electric.

www.voltboats.com


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

In our wonderful society being the way it is today ,
an overwhelming liability exists of having to "protect"
people and not leave them stranded.

Even with the mil spec corrosion proofing spray 
to seal the electronics on the electric drive;
some salt water paddler will see a failure.

People will "rely" on the motor; instead of themselves;
and get into bad situations due to poor judgement. 

Hopefully the company succeeds; and remains in the market;
for the next 10 years. People want motorized boats.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Rather than seeing a prop drive, I would like to see a jet drive so as to avoid submerged obstacles.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

If thinking electric I would go with Ocean Kayak or Hobie. Ocean kayaks use a minn kota built motor and Hobie uses a Torqeedo built motor plus their kayaks are awesome.

As far as jet powered kayaks I know Mokai has been building them for a while but I rather have Shaun Baker's kayak. It has a 45 horsepower jet engine.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.mokai.com/


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

spy1o1 said:


> If thinking electric I would go with Ocean Kayak or Hobie. Ocean kayaks use a minn kota built motor and Hobie uses a Torqeedo built motor plus their kayaks are awesome.
> 
> As far as jet powered kayaks I know Mokai has been building them for a while but I rather have Shaun Baker's kayak. It has a 45 horsepower jet engine.
> Crazy Jet Kayak - YouTube


 

Suhweeet! No more second vehicle or needing someone to spot me, just float downstream then blast back up to the truck!


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

The catch is Shaun Baker can actually kayak - with no engine 

He has won the United Kingdom 
National Championships 9 times 
in Whitewater Freestyle Kayaking

Many in Michigan paddle against the current, upstream, first,
- then they float paddle back to the car - no shuttle bunny needed.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

So I'm a wimp for not paddling upstream first..
Willi, do you really try to piss off everyone you interact with or are you just too stupid to realize what you say before you say it?


----------

